# Denholm Shipping



## SteveRobbo (Feb 11, 2019)

I am trying to contact my cousin Gary Pearce, lost contact over 40 years ago. Gary would be about 60 years old, from London originally. I believe he was at sea all his working career. Denholm, Souter.... he may have been a master. Thank you. Steve Robertson


----------

